
Monadic parsing in Haskell (1998) [pdf] - tosh
http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~pszgmh/pearl.pdf
======
BucketSort
Thanks for the paper! I just learned the basics of Parsec[1] in Haskell and
was shocked how effortlessly I could construct a parser. Learning Haskell made
me fall in love with programming again.

[1]:
[https://www.cnblogs.com/ncore/p/6892500.html](https://www.cnblogs.com/ncore/p/6892500.html)

~~~
BasDirks
Be sure to check out Megaparsec[1].

[1]:
[https://github.com/mrkkrp/megaparsec](https://github.com/mrkkrp/megaparsec)

